

Dutch Startup Visa introduced - randomname2
http://www.rockstart.com/blog/international-entrepreneurs-benefit-dutch-startup-visa/

======
NonEUCitizen
Does anyone know if Germany plans to introduce one as well?

~~~
mtmail
I haven't heard of such a plan. There is the
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Card_%28European_Union%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Card_%28European_Union%29)
process but nothing that would fast-track startups or small companies (yet?).

